# At what age was your dog half his/her adult weight?



## TaZoR (Jan 26, 2012)

If anyone can recall I was interested in knowing how old your pup was when they weighed approx half their adult weight. For instance..if your dog is 80 lbs. How old when they were 40 lbs.

Im intersted so i can get a feel of how big Tazor may get. He just weighed in at 58.9 lbs and hes not quite 4.5 months. He is approx 24" in height.

I know they all grow at dif rates, thats why i would love to see more than one answer. 


Thanks in advance


----------



## fuzzybunny (Apr 29, 2011)

Jazz is 80 pounds and was 40 pounds at 5 months of age.


----------



## PaddyD (Jul 22, 2010)

4.5 months


----------



## jprice103 (Feb 16, 2011)

Cheyenne was half her weight at 4.5 months


----------



## Holmeshx2 (Apr 25, 2010)

around 4 months sounds perfect. Jinx grew like a weed and hasn't gained more then 3-4 lbs since she was about 5-6 months old she's grown and weight has shifted but that's about it.


----------



## TaZoR (Jan 26, 2012)

Holmeshx2 said:


> around 4 months sounds perfect. Jinx grew like a weed and hasn't gained more then 3-4 lbs since she was about 5-6 months old she's grown and weight has shifted but that's about it.



That would be great if he would slow down, I worry about his joints.. I'm hoping he isnt way oversized but it seems he is leaning that way. I dont know his parents size as I saved him from a breeder putting him to sleep for vomit, dia, at 8 weeks.

Thanks so much for responding...everyone!


----------



## &RIGGS (Nov 30, 2011)

Looks like I'm in for a guy who's a bit out of standard. He's about 45-50 pounds and 4.5 months right now. All of his litter mates (males anyway) outweigh him by at least 15 pounds though. Maybe I've got the runt.


----------



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

Kopper was 40lb at 4.5 months. He's currently 75lb and very immature looking-- slab-sided, lanky, no chest or shoulders at all. I expect him to mature at 80 or slightly above.


----------



## Stosh (Jun 26, 2010)

I agree -Stosh was 4-5 mos at his half weight


----------



## Holmeshx2 (Apr 25, 2010)

I wouldn't freak out too much. Everyone thought Jinx was going to be huge at the rate she was growing she was 65-70 lbs by 5-6 months she was a bit overweight but wasn't really fat however after about 6 months she stopped putting on weight and balanced out really well and still right around 70 lbs at 16 months. We did have issues with Pano and I really worried about her joints also but so far she seems good and finally seems to have outgrown the pano issues. I wouldn't freak out quite yet and I know how hard it to do over say because she was easily gaining 5+ lbs each week and just grew like a weed but she didn't substantially slow down in just a few short months.


----------



## 4score (Nov 4, 2011)

I was reading this thread with the same concerns as Walter seems to be growing very fast. He has huge paws and I know he's going to be large, but I don't want him to be so large he has joint issues. At 4.5 months he was just over 50 pounds. I'm hoping he stops at 85 or so. 

We weighed him this weekend at 5 months and the scale said 56.8 - 58 pounds (kept fluctuating). Slow down dog!


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

Kyra is 4 months, give or take a day - yesterday she weighed in at 37+ pounds....so she is better than half expected adult weight.

Lee


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

Stark was about 40lbs at 4 months old and gained about 10lbs a month until he hit about 7 months old, then stayed for a bit.

He is now almost 3 (April 10, 2009) and is 85lbs (25'5 at the wither) and a little on the skinny side but filled out and I don't he is getting much bigger/taller. I want him to gain another pound or two though because I can see ribs just a little too much.

Zefra is 10, almost 11 months old (April 15, 2011) and is 62lbs. I don't expect her to get any bigger, she is also 23" at the withers. Maybe gain a pound or two but I don't think she is getting much bigger at all.


----------



## lrodptl (Nov 12, 2009)

Fritz was 47 pounds at 4 months and 95 pounds now at 29 months.


----------



## Cschmidt88 (Nov 24, 2010)

Dakota was fat as a puppy and at one point weighed more than he does now, so I couldn't tell you accurately.


----------



## cherbear (Mar 8, 2012)

I didn't get Zuke as a puppy I estimate he was about 5-6 months old when I got so he is about 8-9 months old now. When I got him he was at about 56lbs and now his is about 65lbs. At least the last time I weighed him was a few weeks ago.


----------



## Laney (Feb 12, 2012)

Rivers is 8 months old now and was 63.7 lbs last time we weighed him...a couple weeks ago. He was around 45 lbs at 4 months. He is estimated to be 90-100 so 4 months sounds about right.


----------



## TaZoR (Jan 26, 2012)

Tazor gained 20 lbs on one month..from 3 1/2 - 4 1/2 ...Im picturing myself with clifford the big red dog.. He is approx 23" at shoulder. His feet are immense...its just a little disturbing..Im sensing that the avg here for 1/2 adult weight is approx his age now at 4 1/2 mos and his weight is 60lbs. I realize nothing is definite and they all grow differently but i was curious..thanx for all the replies so far..appreciate that.


----------



## ollie_leyna (Oct 21, 2011)

Ollie is 9 months now and about 75 lbs. He was 51 pounds at 5 months...I'm hoping he tops out at around 90. His dad was 95 lbs and his mother was 65 lbs, but he was the 2nd biggest pup in the litter.


----------



## ollie_leyna (Oct 21, 2011)

Cschmidt88 said:


> Dakota was fat as a puppy and at one point weighed more than he does now, so I couldn't tell you accurately.


haha this made me smile. I just keep picturing a really cute pudgeball


----------



## Gmthrust (Mar 3, 2010)

Keek was 34 lbs when she was 4 months and weighed 60 lbs at one year old. She is now three years old and weighs 65 pounds ---we recently switched to raw and are still in the adjustments-stage (her weight gain was accidental on our part). I think she will probably go back down to the 60-62 lbs range where she looks the fittest. For sure....if her weight was doubled from four months...it'd be too much. She is about 24 and a quarter inches at the withers, fine-boned, and has a dabble or more of Siberian Husky flowing in her veins...it shows in her left eye at least....has an Asiatica-thing... a Snow-people-aura... whatever it is...it's very very very alluring.

Trinity's weight at four months was 32 lbs., and at 12 months she weighed 59. But in the last couple of months she lost two pounds ...so Trin is now at one year and three months old, weighs a whopping 57 pounds and so far is about 23 inches tall. Our vet says she is in fine condition for her young age. Trin will more than likely grow a bit taller and add some more weight before being dubbed fully grown....so a doubling of her weight at four months....that might very well work for her. It'll be so interesting to see!

(My other two girls were already fully grown at the time they became family.....Cris is now seven years old and weighs 70 lbs., and is 23 and a half inches at her shoulder-blades. But when we first brought her home, nearly two years ago, she was a bit more than 30 lbs overweight. During her heydays she was 75 lbs., but 70 pounds for health reasons, is better for her. Go Cris go! And then there's Pippen---the world's smallest white shepherd ever--- heehee--just kidding. She's a chihuahua....but not a "handbag accessory" <----hat tip to A True Pastime!)


----------

